# Baraka on Blu-ray



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Must own for anyone with a Blu-ray player IMO. Best looking disc to date.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had one of those $10 off Blu ray coupons from the Magnolia Store in Best Buy + a $5 rewardzone to redeem so I picked up Baraka yesterday. Haven't had a chance to watch it yet but have seen so much positive buzz about it online I figured it was a good blind buy.


----------

